

What Amazon, iTunes, and Uber Teach Us about Apple Pay - mooreds
http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/09/what-amazon-itunes-and-uber-teach-us-about-apple-pay.html

======
gcb4
this misses the point that iPhones now focuses on lower economic classes and
other countries that do not enjoy the almost-start ups mentioned.

apple won't disrupt those. they will reign supreme in Brazil or the emirates.

the time of apple innovating is gone. they are now just scraping to monetize
ask they can. while they can. and so far they're doing a five job.

